# New Hatchling in the House



## Crazy1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Drum Roll Please............... We have a New Hatchling in the house.
Meet Egg # 2
Backing into the world at 4:30 pm






Egg # 3 has just pipped at 4:30 pm





Egg #2 completely hatched at 6:30 pm today





And of course the quick eggtooth and tummy shot then back to the incubator





Egg #2 weight is 11 grams its empty shell weighed 1 gram it is about 3 cm long and 2 cm wide
This little sweetie is much darker than Comet.
S/he is a natural Antakyan/Jordanian-Israeli mix


----------



## Tatooineboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Adoooooooooorable!


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats Robyn! Soooo very adorable!


----------



## bdoyle (Mar 18, 2008)

amazing, simply amazing.

never get tired of seeing new life breaking through.

I wish them all long and happy lives in happy homes


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 18, 2008)

Yessssssss, The wait is finally over!!!! How beautiful Robyn. I am so excited for you...Congrats!


----------



## Coldliz (Mar 18, 2008)

What a tiny little beauty! Congrats to you! Must be a wonderful feeling.


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 18, 2008)

YAY EGGS!!!!!! BABIES!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats Robyn!!! How exciting for you. Can't wait to see pics of the others. It's like Christmas!


----------



## cvalda (Mar 19, 2008)

she's soooo cute~


----------



## pealow (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow....congratulations. What a great feeling it must be to hatch your first baby tort.

Paula


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks all it is amazing to see such a tiny tort hatch and to have a breach baby. The second one should be out within 48 hours I hear. I just can't stop smiling. And I can't believe Comet was that small.


----------



## Tatooineboy (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats so exciting  I'm sure your a proud parent- or grandparent? lol


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 19, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Thanks all it is amazing to see such a tiny tort hatch and to have a breach baby. The second one should be out within 48 hours I hear. I just can't stop smiling. And I can't believe Comet was that small.



Welcome to the world of "GREEK TORTOISE BREEDER'S"

Congrats you ( ole ) Greek tortoise breeder you..





.. doesn't get any better than this.. does it?


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Not unless I could sit on them myself to get them to hatch. Thanks Terry. It is incredible.


----------



## TestudoGeek (Mar 19, 2008)

wondrfull. congratulations!


----------



## PATMAN (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats on such a cute baby!

Thank you for sharing your wonderful pictures. Nicely done!


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 19, 2008)

She looks great Kelly  With that small of a yolk sack she should be coming out of the incubator in no more than 2 days.
Like Terry said Welcome to the World of Greek Tortoise Breeders 

Danny


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 19, 2008)

Robyn you'll save and remember that pic of the *1st PIP* forever!!!





[ Not to "piggy-back" your post ] I'll always remember this first pip..






The first egg was laid on July 30, 2004 - see the "pip date"? { didn't think I was ever going to have an egg hatch }

The smile never leaves.. like picking up the egg after it pips to put it into the nursery incubator.. and feeling it _squirm_ inside the egg!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Your right Terry, I will always remember that first pip, and the feeling of that little life squirming inside the egg. Watching it work so hard to get out. What a rush. I now know what you feel every time you look at your pic above  
I know the people at work think I'm a certifiable Nut the way I was showing off "baby" Pictures today. Wait until tomorrow. I have new ones to share Hatchling #2 is here.

I need to figure out how to post the date on my camera. Ok more reading coming up. Soon as I find the instruction book.

Thanks to all. You made it a lot easier to hatch this little shelled wonder. And of course to share it with


----------

